# 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011



## Reisender (1. Februar 2011)

*5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

*Und schon wieder ist es soweit, der 5 Cup steht vor der Tür.*

*Die Auswahl des Treffens viel auf **Altefähr !!* *|wavey: |wavey:

Das Treffen wird wie jedes Jahr wieder im Oktober ablegen. :m :m

Und zwar wird es der 07.10 bis 09.10.2011 sein !!

Zimmer:*http://www.segelschule-ruegen.de/

*oder hier:  *http://www.hotel-sundblick.de/
* 

*Alle die ein Bett brauchen und sich  nicht selber drum kümmern wollen melden sich bitte ca. einen Monat  vorher per PN bei mir. Wer sein Boot mitbringen will, schreibe es bitte  in der Anmeldung mit rein. Liegeplätze werden, wenn nicht selbst,  Organisiert. Gastangelkarten auch.

Bei fragen, bitte PN an mich, oder eine Mail !!
* 

Teilnehmer:
*1.Uer mit Boot hat ein Zimmer
2.Mefotomhat ein Zimmer*
*3.Mecki mit Boot hat ein Zimmer
4.Tanja hat ein Zimmer nicht Angeln
5.Tamara hat ein Zimmer nicht Angeln
6.Küchenbulle hat ein Zimmer
7.
8.
9.
10.Montanahst mit Boot hat ein Zimmer
11.Markisenburki ??
12.Esox02 mit Boot hat ein Zimmer
13.Aalmanne mit Esox03 hat ein Zimmer 
14.
15.Magnumwerfer hat ein Zimmer
16.Beate hat ein Zimmer
17.Schwedenfahrer08 mit Boot hat ein Zimmer
18.Benni mit Schwedenfahrer hat ein Zimmer
19.Olli mit Schwedenfahrer hat ein Zimmer
20.Hartmut mit Schwedenfahrer hat ein Zimmer
21.Katrin hat ein Zimmer
22.blinkerkatze hat ein Zimmer
23.Hathrin H.hat ein Zimmer
24.Kathrin N hat ein Zimmer
25.Cristian mit Boot hat ein Zimmer
26.BenHST mit Boot hat ein Zimmer
27.Reisenderhat ein Zimmer
28.Sputnik4711 hat ein Zimmer
29.Sputnik sein Kollege hat ein Zimmer
30.
31.HH-PikeHunter hat ein Zimmer
32.Petra hat ein Zimmer
33.Uwe103 hat ein Zimmer
34.dickerchen hat ein Zimmer
35.Muchti Hat ein Zimmer
36.Rene hat ein Zimmer
37.Blinkerkatzefrau hat ein Zimmer nicht Angeln
38.Manuela hat ein Zimmer nicht Angeln
39.Kristine hat ein Zimmer....
  




* 

*


----------



## TioZ (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Ich würd mich an dieser Stelle schon mal für meinen ersten AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011 anmelden wollen und auch mein Votum abgeben.. und zwar für Altefähr.. ganz einfach weil ich mich dort besser auskenne und der Grieche, oben auf dem Berg, einfach unschlagbar ist 

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Mefotom (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Hallo Mike,

wenn dann nur Altefähr.

@Tioz,

das mit dem Griechen kann ich nur bestätigen!


----------



## Reisender (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Äh.....ich bin auch für Altefähr !!
Und dem Griechen....da kann man echt nett Essen und Trinken.:vik::vik:


----------



## Mecki (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Hallo zusammen,

kommen werde ich auch und mache es so. Ich schließe mich der Mehrheit an.

Gruß Mecki

hoffe auf Altefähr


----------



## Reisender (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*



Mecki schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kommen werde ich auch und mache es so. Ich schließe mich der Mehrheit an.
> 
> ...



:q...Ok, dann mache ich auch ein Strich für dich !!


----------



## ProRobert (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Hallo @ll,#h

würde mich auch gerne für den Cup anmelden und wäre auch für Altefähr!!!

@TioZ werde den wohl auch aus HRO kommen. Vieleicht könnte man den zusammen fahren???


Gruß Robert


----------



## JerkerHH (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Moinsen, 

Merlin und ich sind für Altefähr!!! 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Reisender (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Schön das ihr schon dabei sein wollt !!
Termin wird in der Kürze bekannt geben.....#6


----------



## anglermeister17 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

HI Mike, trage mich doch auch mal ein in die Liste der Teilnehmer, bitte  Bis dann, mfg Jens! Ach ja, welcher Ort: Ich schließe mich der Mehrheit an, hauptsache wir fangen was^^! Außerdem kann ich sowieso nix zu den Orten sagen, war noch nie weder in dem einen noch dem anderen der Orte gewesen...Wird sich ja jetzt wohl ändern, hehehe!


----------



## Montanahst (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Moin Moin ich melde mich dann auch mal an .
Und ich bin für Altefähr .
(der Grieche ist Top)


----------



## TioZ (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*



ProRobert schrieb:


> @TioZ werde den wohl auch aus HRO kommen. Vieleicht könnte man den zusammen fahren???
> Gruß Robert



Können wir so machen, ich würde mir dann aber wahrscheinlich dort ne Bude suchen. Dann kann man auch mal einen heben und braucht nächsten morgen nicht so früh hoch 

Aber noch mal zum Raubfisch Cup an sich.
Hab ihr schon mal drüber nachgedacht den Termin nen Stück weiter nach hinten zu verlegen. Um so kälter das Wasser wird, um so einfacher wird es die Fische zu finden.

MfG

Tioz


----------



## Reisender (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> HI Mike, trage mich doch auch mal ein in die Liste der Teilnehmer, bitte  Bis dann, mfg Jens! Ach ja, welcher Ort: Ich schließe mich der Mehrheit an, hauptsache wir fangen was^^! Außerdem kann ich sowieso nix zu den Orten sagen, war noch nie weder in dem einen noch dem anderen der Orte gewesen...Wird sich ja jetzt wohl ändern, hehehe!



Schön das du mit kommen möchtest....es kann sein, das Mefotom ja auch noch einen sucht der mit ihn fährt. Das weiß ich aber nicht, wenn ja, dann könnt ihr ja zusammen fahren !!


----------



## HD4ever (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

vielleicht schaffe ich es ja dieses Jahr mal ! #h


----------



## Hansa-Fan (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

moin, melde mich hiermit an und bevorzuge alte fähr.


gruss achim


----------



## Reisender (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Es freut mich, das so viele neue Gesichter dabei sein werden...na, da werden die alten Hasen aber sich ins zeug legen müssen, um mit zu halten !!

Necht Mecki..:vik::vik:...ich muß wech...zzzzziiiiiiischschsch


----------



## Mecki (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Es freut mich, das so viele neue Gesichter dabei sein werden...na, da werden die alten Hasen aber sich ins zeug legen müssen, um mit zu halten !!

Hallo zusammen,

das denke ich auch. So wie es aussieht, wird es Altefähr werden. Die Zeit: zwischen dem 1.10. und 16.10.2011. Da stünden dann 3Wochenenden zur Auswahl. In den meisten Bundesländern ist Ferienzeit. Der eine oder andere möchte seine Fam. für einen Kurzurlaub mitbringen.

Es ist zwar noch ein bisschen Zeit bis dahin, aber ich möchte schon was zum Organisatorischen schreiben.|director: Alle die ein Bett brauchen und sich nicht selber drum kümmern wollen melden sich bitte ca. einen Monat vorher per PN bei mir. Wer sein Boot mitbringen will, schreibe es bitte in der Anmeldung mit rein. Liegeplätze werden, wenn nicht selbst, Organisiert. Gastangelkarten auch.

So das soll für’s erste genügen. Bis dahin eine schöne Zeit und Petri Heil
Mecki#h


----------



## Magnumwerfer (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Wir sehen uns beim Griechen zum 




Mike Du alte Fähre, trage mal bitte Altefähr ein


----------



## Reisender (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Ich würde den 14 - 16.10 nehmen....:vik:....ist fast die Mitte !!


----------



## Magnumwerfer (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Ich auch, Gute Wahl:vik:


----------



## Mecki (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Hallo Mike,

es geht um die Herbstferien. In vielen Bundesländern sind vom 01.-bis 16.10. Ferien. Der 16.10. ist letzter Ferientag. Ob das so gut ist. Ich würde den 07.-09.10.vorschlagen. 

Gruß Mecki


----------



## Reisender (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*



Mecki schrieb:


> Hallo Mike,
> 
> es geht um die Herbstferien. In vielen Bundesländern sind vom 01.-bis 16.10. Ferien. Der 16.10. ist letzter Ferientag. Ob das so gut ist. Ich würde den 07.-09.10.vorschlagen.
> 
> Gruß Mecki



Auch OK...also nehmen wir den 07 bis 09.10.2011....so soll es sein !!

Ich werde es Ändern und auch noch Fett schreiben !!:vik:


----------



## Reisender (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

INFO INFO INFO INFO INFO

*5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

*Und schon wieder ist es soweit, der 5 Cup steht vor der Tür.*

*Die Auswahl des Treffens viel auf **Altefähr !!* *|wavey: |wavey:

Das Treffen wird wie jedes Jahr wieder im Oktober ablegen. :m :m

Und zwar wird es der 07.10 bis 09.10.2011 sein !!


*Alle die ein Bett  brauchen und sich  nicht selber drum kümmern wollen melden sich bitte  ca. einen Monat  vorher per PN bei mir. Wer sein Boot mitbringen will,  schreibe es bitte  in der Anmeldung mit rein. Liegeplätze werden, wenn  nicht selbst,  Organisiert. Gastangelkarten auch.

Bei fragen, bitte PN an mich, oder eine Mail !!
* 

Teilnehmer:
*1.Uer
2.Mefotom*
*3.Mecki
4.Reisender
5.TioZ
6.ProRobert
7.JerkerHH
8.Merlin
9.anglermeister17
10.Montanahst
11.Markisenburki ??
12.Esox02
13.Aalmanne
14.Hansa-Fan
15.Magnumwerfer
16.Beate
17.
18.
19.
20.
* 

Ich habe die erste Seite neu gemacht und somit steht das Treffen fest !!  #6 #6 #6 #6 #6
*


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Jungs bin auch wieder mit dabei und 2 weitere schwere Jungs.

Olli und Branco

Termin ist auch ok.

Schade noch sooooooo lange hin.

Grüssle an alle CD


----------



## Reisender (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Ähhhh.....Wer mit Boot kommt, sollte es bitte auch hier mit einschreiben !!

Da ja einige kommen, die kein eigenes haben und auf euch angewiesen sind....so wie ich :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Sorry, Boot ist auch mit von der Party.

Hatte zwar beim letzten AB zeitweise den eindruck das einige Angler übers Wasser laufen können.

Zur Erklärung:

Steht doch ein Spinnangler keine 20 mtr. von uns im Bodden, einige hundert mtr. vom Ufer.

Waren ganz verdutzt.

Grüssle Cd


----------



## Reisender (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Habe ich mit auf genommen....mal schauen wer alles noch ein Gefährt hat...#6#6#6#6


----------



## Waldemar (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

hallo mike,
ich werd wohl dieses mal auch wieder dabei sein, wenns wetter nicht zu kaotisch wird. ich bin nämlich bekennender warmduscher u. schönwetterangler. allerdings hätte mir stahlbrode, wo das erste treffen war am besten gefallen. kaum touris, ausreichend parkplätze nicht so viel trubel und das hotel war auch ok. aber ich will ma nich meckern. so schlecht ist ja altefähr auch nicht. vielleicht beim nächsten mal.


----------



## Reisender (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Warmduscher bist du.....wußte ich ja nicht. |wavey: |wavey:

Dann werde ich mal schauen, ob wir einen Überdachten Angelplatz mit Heizung bekommen werden....:q


----------



## Waldemar (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

oder nen schwimmbungalow mit loch im fußboden u. ner aufgefüllten bar. sone sattelietenschüssel aufn dach würde sich auch gut machen. und natürlich mit dusche.
da darfst du dann auch mal vorbeischaun und vielleicht etwas von der terasse angeln. aber tür bleibt dann geschlossen, wegen heizung:q.


----------



## Mecki (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Hallo Mike,ich noch mal. 

Auch unsere Katrin, 4. AB-Cup beste Anglerin ist mit dabei.
Kommt ohne Boot und brauch kein Zimmer.

Gruß Mecki


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Mist das mit dem Zimmer, wollten doch unser Fam.zelt mitbringen.|rolleyes|kopfkrat

Grüssle CD


----------



## Reisender (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*



Waldemar schrieb:


> oder nen schwimmbungalow mit loch im fußboden u. ner aufgefüllten bar. sone sattelietenschüssel aufn dach würde sich auch gut machen. und natürlich mit dusche.
> da darfst du dann auch mal vorbeischaun und vielleicht etwas von der terasse angeln. aber tür bleibt dann geschlossen, wegen heizung:q.



Füßboderheizung, Kamin und ein Koch....Service Dame und einer der die Hechte versorgt. Massage für die Füße...Massage Rücken und hinterm Ohr....

Da habe ich doch was für dich...:vik::vik:

Challo Waldemar, isch bin Olga, 2m groß und 320 Pfund schwer, sportliche  Vergangenheit: Mehr-Kampf-Landesmeisterin von 1970-1974 in Yakutzk,  etwas älter wie 30 aber kann ich Rind mit einer Hand umschubsen und Ei  von Strauß in meine Achsel brüten. Alle meine Patient werde gerne von  mir gepflegt, hat noch nie einer geschimpft. Ich dich bei Rügen schöne verwöhnen....

:l:l:l:l:l:l:l dein Olga....


----------



## Magnumwerfer (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Reisende Copy men :q


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Mike du Dichter du.

Da tun sich ja Abgründe auf.

Grüssle CD


----------



## Reisender (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> Reisende Copy men :q




Tja Magnumwerfer...sowas gehört weiter gegeben !! :vik:


----------



## blinkerkatze (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Hallo ihr Raubfischkranke Gemeinschaft,

Zu einem der Termin vom 7 bis 9 Oktober ist schon OK und dann Altefähr auch. Das allein wegen der Anbindung.

Ich hoffe mal das mein Chef mir mal in diesem Jahr frei geben wird. Also bis dann.


----------



## Waldemar (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

wenn ich das so lese mike, hab ich das gefühl, dir gehts schon wieder sehr sehr gut. freud mich. ich überleg nu wie ich dein angebot meiner holden offerieren soll. warsch. muß sie mich hinterher gesundpflegen.|evil:


----------



## Reisender (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Ja Waldemar....morgen Freitag geht es nach Hause.....:m
7 Wochen Krankenhaus reichen.....und das Angeln in der Toilette haben die mir ja auch schon vor 6 1/2 Wochen Verboten....:r:r:r


----------



## Reisender (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Ich komme mit einer Dame, die noch nie einen Hecht gesehen hat....außer ihren Mann #6 #6

Sie Peilt den Meter an, den unser Mefotom verpasst hat, daher werde ich ihr die besten Tips geben, damit es auch Klappert an der Rute !!

Ellern kommt nicht weit von mir weg....beim Griechen, muß sie viel Knobi Soße bekommen, damit sie Power in den Armen bekommt für die Fotoserie die wir machen  !!:vik:


----------



## blinkerkatze (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

da musst du sie aber mit Angler auf See schicken die auch wissen wie man große Fische fangen kann|supergri.

lasse sie mal mit Katrin los dann kommt sie auch mit einem Erfolg zurück.


----------



## Reisender (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*



blinkerkatze schrieb:


> da musst du sie aber mit Angler auf See schicken die auch wissen wie man große Fische fangen kann|supergri.
> 
> lasse sie mal mit Katrin los dann kommt sie auch mit einem Erfolg zurück.



Richtig, aufs Boot der Frauen, so das wir wieder Heulen dürfen, weil wir wieder die Luser geblieben sind. 

Du weißt ja, der Dummste Bauer....und so !!

Aber sie ist schon gespannt wie das läuft.
Ihre erste Meerforelle hatte sie auch schon im Drill, nur leider stig die wieder aus. Sie hatte so viel Adrenalin, das die noch 3 Tage danach Zitterte...


----------



## Mecki (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Hallo Mike,

Kati & Freund auch wieder von der Partie? Dann haben wir 6 Frauen.#hmit von der Partie. 3X Katrin, Kati, Tanja und Deine Bekannte. Toll. Wenn das nichts ist. 2 Boote mit je 3 Frauen + einem Bootsführer. Super. 
Männer haltet Euch fest.
Gruß Mecki


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Jungs das wird Spannend mit den Mädels.

Müssen wir halt die letzten Reserven mobilisieren.

Grüssle CD


----------



## Reisender (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Jungs das wird Spannend mit den Mädels.
> 
> Müssen wir halt die letzten Reserven mobilisieren.
> 
> Grüssle CD



OK, ich versuche noch ne 7 auf zu treiben !! :vik::vik:


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Mike wie selbstlos du sein kannst, einfach klasse.

Aber warum 7 Frauen??????


----------



## Reisender (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Mike wie selbstlos du sein kannst, einfach klasse.
> 
> Aber warum 7 Frauen??????




Ich weiß, ich bin echt ein scharfer Kerl ...:vik: :vik:

Warum Sieben.....ich sag dir, ich habe keine Ahnung, die Zahl war einfach vor meinen Augen....#c #c #c....


----------



## Magnumwerfer (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*



Reisender schrieb:


> OK, ich versuche noch ne 7 auf zu treiben !! :vik::vik:




Eh, ne 6 reicht mir!


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Jaaaaa richtig, da war doch was mit sechs, oh habe ich mich jetzt verschrieben????#t

Mike überlässt das wieder anderen, damit er sagen kann, schau Baby was die wieder für Gedanken haben.

7 Frauen vor den Augen, haha du Schwerenöter:k|uhoh:


----------



## Reisender (3. März 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Ich bringe meine eigene Krankenschwester mit....nun sollte es mit den Hechten funzen !! |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Magnumwerfer (3. März 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Eigene Krankenschwester dabei#6, das heißt für Dich:

1. Morgens Buttermilch, Joghurt und zwei Schnittchen je ein mit       Käse und Wurst.
2. Mittags aus der Schnabeltasse die Suppe saugen.
3. Keinen Alkohol, nur Heilwasser trinken.
4. Um 22:00 Uhr ist Nachtruhe, ab ins Bett.

Überlege Dir das besser noch mal:q


----------



## Reisender (3. März 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Ich möchte euch darauf hin ....|wavey:....das ihr auch Zimmer braucht, wer noch nichts hat, sollte sich melden oder sich eins Buchen !! Links zu den von uns bekannten Hotel und Unterkünften sind ja im Ersten Post von mir !!

Bitte schut mal rein und Bucht euch etwas, oder sagt bescheid, das wir etwas machen für euch !!

Ich möchte auch darauf hinweisen, wer ein Zimmer hier über uns bestellt, der muß es auch bezahlen wenn er nicht kommt. So lange wir es nicht zurück geben können oder weiter geben an einen anderen der noch kein Zimmer hat !! #h#h#h


----------



## Reisender (3. März 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> Eigene Krankenschwester dabei#6, das heißt für Dich:
> 
> 1. Morgens Buttermilch, Joghurt und zwei Schnittchen je ein mit       Käse und Wurst.
> 2. Mittags aus der Schnabeltasse die Suppe saugen.
> ...




So wird man Fit im Schritt und hat Power um die Hechte zu Drillen Udo....:k :k :k :k....Ich hatte vergessen zu schreiben, das ich auch noch Massagen bekomme und in den Schlaf gesungen werde.....ganz davon ab zu sehen, das ich bei einer Kopfmassage zur Mittagspause auch noch etwas entspannen kann.


----------



## Montanahst (4. März 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Das wird aber nix ,wenn du nach dem Griechen Karussell fährst .(ouzo)



gruß matze


----------



## Magnumwerfer (4. März 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*



Reisender schrieb:


> So wird man Fit im Schritt und hat Power um die Hechte zu Drillen Udo....:k :k :k :k....Ich hatte vergessen zu schreiben, das ich auch noch Massagen bekomme und in den Schlaf gesungen werde.....ganz davon ab zu sehen, das ich bei einer Kopfmassage zur Mittagspause auch noch etwas entspannen kann.



Ich glaube das lasse ich mir auch mal vom Arzt verschreiben, inklusive Ouzo-Spül-Kur


----------



## Sputnik4711 (20. März 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Hallo Mike, habe den Thröt eben erst gelesen, würde auch gerne kommen, und brauche 1 Zimmer !!!

@hallo Uer haste noch platz auf deinem Boot, würde mich freuen mal mit dir los ziehen zu dürfen !!!

Grüße alle Raubfischverrückten


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (20. März 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Juhu Mike,

habe nochmal die Teilnehmerliste durch geschaut und festdestellt das bei mir noch eine Fischer fehlt.

Wir sind also zu viert auf dem Boot.

Zimmer (1) bitte wieder im Seglerheim.

DAAAAANNNNNNKKKEEEE min Jung


----------



## Reisender (22. März 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Zimmer macht Peter.....oder ihr ruft selber mal kurz an !!

Ich kann bei mir noch 1-2 Personen aufnehmen, denn ich habe die Ferienwohnung !!

#6


----------



## Sputnik4711 (22. März 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Hallo Mike ok, dann reservier mal für mich die Ferienwohnung für 2 Personen 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Reisender (22. März 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Sorry Ralf...da war einer schneller !! 

Jan hatte mich angerufen......


----------



## Reisender (24. März 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Es sind noch Zimmer Frei hier bitte Anfragen...die Frau Gürke ist eine ganz ganz Nette Dame !!

[FONT=&quot] info@segelschule-ruegen.de

Segelschule Rügen !!


[/FONT]


----------



## Magnumwerfer (24. März 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Dein link öffnet keine Segelschule Rügen.
sondern
http://www.gmx.net/?status=hinweis


----------



## Reisender (25. März 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Kann ja auch nicht, denn es ist ja ne Mail-Adresse :vik:

Aber sowas kennst du ja nicht, denn du Trommelst doch bestimmt noch....#h#h#h#h

|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Magnumwerfer (25. März 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

|gr::c#q;+#d|evil:|kopfkrat#t|peinlich#y:e|rotwerden|znaika:|gaehn:|schlaf::c

upps, habe das @ wohl übersehen, allerdings ist es schon seltsam weil damit eine Seite verlink ist.


----------



## Reisender (26. März 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*



			
				Magnumwerfer;32771|peinlich#y:e|rotwerden|znaika:|gaehn:|schlaf::c

upps schrieb:
			
		

> Eine GMX-Seite....also eine Mail Seite !! :q :q
> 
> Frag mich nicht warum das so ist, denn ich habe keine Ahung von sowas !! #d#d
> 
> ...


----------



## Magnumwerfer (26. März 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Voll und ganz stimme ich Dir zu:vik:


----------



## marin_ffm (26. März 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Hallo Leute,

tragt mich bitte auch ein. Ich werde zusammen mit Sputnik4711 kommen.

Gruß
Marin


----------



## Reisender (28. März 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*



marin_ffm schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> tragt mich bitte auch ein. Ich werde zusammen mit Sputnik4711 kommen.
> 
> ...



Erledigt....:m


----------



## Montanahst (29. März 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Kannst du die Liste der Teilnehmer mit dem neuesten Stand mal reinstellen?
Muss doch mittlerweile n ganzer Schwung an Leuten sein oder?

Gruss aus Stralsund


----------



## Reisender (30. März 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*



Montanahst schrieb:


> Kannst du die Liste der Teilnehmer mit dem neuesten Stand mal reinstellen?
> Muss doch mittlerweile n ganzer Schwung an Leuten sein oder?
> 
> Gruss aus Stralsund





Na klar kann ich das machen !! :l :l


*Teilnehmer:
*1.Uer mit Boot
2.Mefotom*
*3.Mecki mit Boot
4.Tanja
5.TioZ
6.ProRobert
7.JerkerHH
8.Merlin
9.anglermeister17
10.Montanahst
11.Markisenburki ??
12.Esox02 mit Boot
13.Aalmanne mit Esox03
14.Hansa-Fan
15.Magnumwerfer
16.Beate
17.Schwedenfahrer08 mit Boot
18.Branco mit Schwedenfahrer
19.Olli mit Schwedenfahrer
20.Waldemar
31.Katrin.....kein Zi.
22.blinkerkatze
23.Hathrin H.
24.Kathrin N
25.Cristian
26.Ellern hat ein Zimmer
27.Reisender mit Esox02 hat ein Zimmer
28.Sputnik4711
29.Schwedenfahrers Kollege
30.marin ffm
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.


Und es ist noch platz...!!#h #h #h #h


----------



## Reisender (6. April 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Zimmer...wer braucht noch Zimmer ??

PN an mich, ich Buche alles was noch da ist....aber die Rechnungen geht an dir selber !! #h#h#h#h


----------



## Reisender (9. April 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

@Sputnik4711

Wie gewünscht, habe ich deine Anfrage wegen einem Doppelzimmer verschickt und die Antwort kommt auf deine Mail !!

Noch denke ich, das Zimmer da sind...wenn nicht, dann nehme ich ein Zelt mit !! :m:m


----------



## marin_ffm (27. April 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Hallo,

da bin ich nochmal. Was sollte man denn alles mitnehmen außer Angelzeugs. Und was wird der Kostenpunkt sein (Grillen usw.)?

Gruß
Marin


----------



## HH-PikeHunter (27. April 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Das klingt ja sehr interessant. #h
Ich melde auch mal interesse an.

Müsste dann allerdings noch Urlaub einreichen.
Zimmer hätte ich und Boot jaein^^

Wie sieht es Kostentechnisch damit aus?

Würde mich über ne PM freuen |wavey:


----------



## Reisender (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

PN ist raus ...... |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Reisender (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Und wieder kommen, die Leute auf das Treffen !!#h#h#h


----------



## Waldemar (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

moin mike du alter schlawiner#h. die allerbesten grüße u. wünsche zu deinem gebutstag. alles gute ,wie zb. gesundheit, gesundheit, dicke fische u. dass dich weiterhin viele menschen mögen. bei der sache mit dem alkohol wär ich heut gern dabei.:vik:
also feier schön u. sei nett zu den gästen:q.


----------



## Reisender (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*



Waldemar schrieb:


> moin mike du alter schlawiner#h. die allerbesten grüße u. wünsche zu deinem gebutstag. alles gute ,wie zb. gesundheit, gesundheit, dicke fische u. dass dich weiterhin viele menschen mögen. bei der sache mit dem alkohol wär ich heut gern dabei.:vik:
> also feier schön u. sei nett zu den gästen:q.



Thanks...ich gebe einen aus in Oktober !! :vik: :vik:


----------



## Reisender (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Ich habe noch einen Dorsch im Gefrierschrank...soll ich ihn aufbewahren fürs Treffen ??

Man kann sich gegen Schnur und Haken damit Fotografieren lassen...#h#h

Er hat eine größe von 48 cm....:m.... nur für den fall, das einer ohne Fisch zurück kommen wird.....#6#6:vik::vik:


----------



## Montanahst (14. August 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Moin Moin ich bringe noch nen Kumpel mit (Rene) ,mit Boot

Gruss Matze(Montanahst)


----------



## Reisender (25. August 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Wieder Aktuell :m :m


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (26. August 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Moin Moin Mike,

alles roger bei dir????

Habe mit erschrecken festgestellt das wir 4 (Vier) Angler noch keine Unterkunft haben, son Mist.

Ist noch was in der Segelschule frei?

Grüssle CD


----------



## Reisender (27. August 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Moin Moin Mike,
> 
> alles roger bei dir????
> 
> ...



Da muß ich dir glaube ich ne Niete geben....frag mal neben an im Hotel an !! Meine Bude ist auch voll...da kann ich keinen mehr auf nehmen !!

Aber die Segelschule hat noch Partner, die bestimmt was haben !! Die Dame ist sehr Nett und hilft dir bestimmt mit Unterkünften weiter !!

Bretter mal ein Mail los und auch gleich die frage stellen, ob welche bei der Abgesprungen sind !! Da ja hin und wieder einiges frei wird !!

:vik:


----------



## Reisender (27. August 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Und auf deine Roger Frage zu Antworten...bei mir ist wieder alles klar, war mal wieder im Krankenhaus und habe einige Schwester Wuschig gemacht :m:m

Die Leute im KH sagen nicht mehr Sie zu mir, sondern ....ach bist DU wieder da |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Montanahst (2. September 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

moin moin !!!  setz mal wieder eine aktuelle liste rein wer und wieviele angler nun dabei sind.

DANKE!!!


----------



## Reisender (13. September 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Ich werde bald alle anschreiben, da ich aber noch in Norwegen bin, werde ich es nächste Woche machen !!

*Teilnehmer:
*1.Uer mit Boot
2.Mefotom*
*3.Mecki mit Boot
4.Tanja
5.TioZ
6.ProRobert
7.JerkerHH
8.Merlin
9.anglermeister17 ????
10.Montanahst mit Boot hat ein Zimmer
11.Markisenburki ??
12.Esox02 mit Boot
13.Aalmanne mit Esox03
14.Hansa-Fan
15.Magnumwerfer hat ein Zimmer
16.Beate hat ein Zimmer
17.Schwedenfahrer08 mit Boot
18.Branco mit Schwedenfahrer
19.Olli mit Schwedenfahrer
20.Waldemar
31.Katrin.....kein Zi.
22.blinkerkatze
23.Hathrin H.
24.Kathrin N
25.Cristian
26.Ellern hat ein Zimmer
27.Reisenderhat ein Zimmer
28.Sputnik4711 hat ein Zimmer
29.Schwedenfahrers Kollege
30.marin ffm
31.HH-PikeHunter
32.Petra hat ein Zimmer
33.Uwe103 hat ein Zimmer
34.
35.


----------



## dickerchen (15. September 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*



> 34. *dickerchen
> * 35. *Muchti*


 hast du beide vergessen |kopfkrat,  #q - 

sind gerade Heilis jagen, bis jetzt nur 5 Stück, dafür aber 2 Dorsche einer von 25kg u. einer von 28kg (ausgenommen  )


----------



## Reisender (16. September 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

*Teilnehmer:
*1.Uer mit Boot
2.Mefotom*
*3.Mecki mit Boot
4.Tanja
5.TioZ
6.ProRobert
7.JerkerHH
8.Merlin
9.anglermeister17 ????
10.Montanahst mit Boot hat ein Zimmer
11.Markisenburki ??
12.Esox02 mit Boot
13.Aalmanne mit Esox03
14.Hansa-Fan
15.Magnumwerfer hat ein Zimmer
16.Beate hat ein Zimmer
17.Schwedenfahrer08 mit Boot
18.Branco mit Schwedenfahrer
19.Olli mit Schwedenfahrer
20.Waldemar
31.Katrin.....kein Zi.
22.blinkerkatze
23.Hathrin H.
24.Kathrin N
25.Cristian
26.Ellern hat ein Zimmer
27.Reisenderhat ein Zimmer
28.Sputnik4711 hat ein Zimmer
29.Schwedenfahrers Kollege
30.marin ffm
31.HH-PikeHunter
32.Petra hat ein Zimmer
33.Uwe103 hat ein Zimmer
34.dickerchen
35.Muchti
36.
37.
38.


----------



## Reisender (17. September 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

*Ich habe nun 15 bis 20 PNs versendet !!*

Einige sind nicht erreichbar und andere scheinen nicht mehr hier zu sein....!! Warum auch immer es so ist...einige erreiche ich über andere Bords, wo ich sie nun versuche anzuschreiben !!

Ich bitte alle Leute, die sich Angemeldet haben sich auch zu melden, denn wir müssen einen Tisch bestellen beim Griechen und auch jeder soll mit einem Boot mit kommen !!

Wer sich nicht Meldet, der wird auch keinen Platz beim Griechen bekommen und auch kein Platz auf einem Boot !!

10€ müssen auch noch bezahlt werden für den Küstenschein, denn wir auch besorgen, wenn einer keinen hat !! :m:m

Nun bin ich mal gespannt was so kommen wird !! #h#h


----------



## Reisender (17. September 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Eins habe ich noch vergessen !! #h #h

Ich bin seit 2 Wochen Rentner....und werde ein kleines Fässchen mit bringen zum vernichten !! #6 #6

Und ich möchte gerne auch mal einen Hecht fangen !!|kopfkrat |kopfkrat





Und ich werde auch ganz frech sein, und Geld SAMMELN für eine Stifftung.....mehr dazu am Treffen....|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (18. September 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Moin Moin Mike,

Das Wohnen hat sich schon geklärt, trotzdem danke, Wohnen in der Segelschule, also direkt am Fisch.

Brauchte noch die Angelkarten für den Bodden 4X, können wir die wieder direkt vor Ort besorgen, dann noch wo.

Internet wäre auch noch möglich.

Zum Griechen (4x) sind wir dabei.

Grüssle an alle CD und Crew


----------



## Reisender (18. September 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Momentan haben 14 Leute zugesagt 14 x Grieche...7 Angelscheine...3 Boote

Ich werde die Zahl auch immer Aktuell machen




@Schwedenfahrer

Angelscheine besorgen wir wieder....wer ist der vierte Mann bei dir ??


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (19. September 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Hallo Mike,

hier nochmal die Namen:

Olli
Benni (Sohn v. Olli)
Hartmut
CD (ich selber)

Grüssle CD


----------



## Reisender (19. September 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Danke CD....mal sehen wer noch so kommen wird !!

Ich vermisse noch einige ...so bei 10-15 Leute !!

Momentan haben wir 20 Angler....20 mal Grieche ... 7 Angelscheine und 6 Boote

:m


----------



## Seemann77 (20. September 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Moin Mike,

falls Mecki es noch nicht getan hat noch mal eine Auflistung von uns. Wollen ja nicht den Griechen verpassen.

Christian
Karl-Heinz (mein Pa)
David (mein Cousin)

mit Boot und Angeln.

Gruß an alle Christian


----------



## Reisender (20. September 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Es freut mich, das so viele schon dabei sind !!

Gemeldet: 20
Grieche:   20
Boote:       6
Angelscheine: 7

Einige kommen noch, das weiß ich, aber die sind noch unterwegs !!

:m:m:m


----------



## Reisender (20. September 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*



Reisender schrieb:


> Es freut mich, das so viele schon dabei sind !!
> 
> Gemeldet: 20
> Grieche:   20
> ...





Gemeldet: 26
Grieche:   26
Boote:       6
Angelscheine: 7


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (20. September 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Mike, wird schon wieder ne richtig goile Truppe werden.

Jungs wir freuen uns schon auf Euch.

Grüssle CD


----------



## Mecki (21. September 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Guten Morgen zusammen,
dann kann ja nichts mehr schief gehen. Ich freu mich schon drauf Euch wieder zu sehen. Die lange Back beim Griechen ist bestellt. Nur die Boote noch nicht. Aber das wird nicht das Problem werden alle unter zu bringen. Mike hat ja gut vorbereitet. Also bis zum 6.10 bzw. 7.10 |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:
Lieben Gruß Peter


----------



## Reisender (21. September 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*



Reisender schrieb:


> Gemeldet: 26
> Grieche:   26
> Boote:       6
> Angelscheine: 7





Gemeldet: 26
Grieche:   26
Boote:       6
Angelscheine: 7
Bootsschein extra:  1


----------



## Reisender (21. September 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*



Reisender schrieb:


> Gemeldet: 26
> Grieche:   26
> Boote:       6
> Angelscheine: 7
> Bootsschein extra:  1



Gemeldet: 30
Grieche:   30
Boote:       6
Angelscheine: 6
Bootschein:   2-3
Nicht Angeln: 5


----------



## BenHST (22. September 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

moin moin. hoffe ich bin nicht zu spät. wäre auch gerne dabei. hab boot und angel mit am start. boot liegt an der nordmole in hst


----------



## Reisender (22. September 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*



BenHST schrieb:


> moin moin. hoffe ich bin nicht zu spät. wäre auch gerne dabei. hab boot und angel mit am start. boot liegt an der nordmole in hst



NÖÖÖÖ...ist ncht zu Spät !!

Wir sind in Altefähr Freitags um 7-8 Uhr und Samstags gehen wir alle zum Griechen zum essen !! Wenn du mir möchtest, dann setze ich dich auch mit auf die Liste, da wir ja einen Tische bestellen müssen !! 

Watt ist HST ???


----------



## BenHST (22. September 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

ja komme denn auch mit zum griechen. hst steht für stralsund  ein bis zwei leute können denn bei mir mit aufs boot. ist ein crescent 5m mit steuerstand und echo/gps.


----------



## Reisender (22. September 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*



BenHST schrieb:


> ja komme denn auch mit zum griechen. hst steht für stralsund  ein bis zwei leute können denn bei mir mit aufs boot. fahre nur 2 min mit boot von stralsund nach altefähr. :vik:



Das ist sehr nett von dir !!

Und schon stehst du mit auf der Liste !!!!!!!!:vik:

Freue mich dich auch kennen zu lernen...ich stelle dir alle mal vor !!  Einige sind in Zwanksjacken da, damit auch auch mal einen Hecht fange....:q:q:q:q


----------



## Reisender (22. September 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Und wieder Aktuell !!

Es werden noch Anmeldungen angenommen !! :m :m

Gemeldet: 31
Grieche:   31
Boote:       6
Angelscheine: 6
Bootschein:   2-3
Nicht Angeln: 5


----------



## Reisender (23. September 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Und wieder Aktuell !!

Es werden noch Anmeldungen angenommen !! :m :m

Gemeldet: 32
Grieche:   32
Boote:       6
Angelscheine: 7
Bootschein:   2-3
Nicht Angeln: 5


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (25. September 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Moin Moin Fischers,

wie sieht es denn im Bodden im Augenblick mit den Fischen aus.

Komme mit meiner Crew schon am Donnerstag hoch.

Grüssle CD


----------



## BenHST (25. September 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

würd sagen besser als in schweden ^^ ne spaß. sieht super aus. zander barsch und hecht läuft echt klasse. war gestern beim schwarzen strom ( 4 hechte 1 zander 2 barsche ) und es lief super. im sund sieht auch nicht schlecher aus. lg


----------



## muchti (26. September 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

moin mike,

dabei...

gruss marco


----------



## Mecki (26. September 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

So Freunde, geht es so weiter, können wir die ganze Gaststätte mieten. Am letzten Sonnabend hatte ich 36 Plätze beim Griechen  bestellt. Es wird wieder eine lange Back. Dabei habe ich die Gunst der Stunde genutzt und gleich dort gegessen. Ich sage Euch nur, es schmeckt noch genauso gut wie vor 2 Jahren. Einfach lecker.

  Vorsichtshalber habe ich auch noch 2 Boote reserviert. Wenn wir die nicht brauchen ist es Ok. Aber besser ist besser.


bis dahin Gruß
Peter


----------



## Reisender (28. September 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Mir ist ein Küstenschein durch die Tastatur gelaufen !!

Schwedenangler habe ich angeschrieben....
Mich und Petra habe ich angeschrieben....

das macht 6 Küstenscheine....|kopfkrat

Nun fehlt einer....wer war es ??

*Bitte Melden, wer noch einen Küstenschein benötigt !!
Dann bitte Adresse, Name und Fischereischeinnummer an mich oder Mecki senden !! *


----------



## Reisender (29. September 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*



Reisender schrieb:


> Mir ist ein Küstenschein durch die Tastatur gelaufen !!
> 
> Schwedenangler habe ich angeschrieben....
> Mich und Petra habe ich angeschrieben....
> ...




Noch mal hoch hoch hoch...

Und ich ich ich ich.....und meine Damen !!

Heute war ein guter Tag........


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (29. September 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Mike dein Köder sieht ja wie ein Ohrring von deinen Damen aus.

Man DU kannst ja Angeln.......ich Staune.

Grüssle CD


----------



## Reisender (30. September 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Mike dein Köder sieht ja wie ein Ohrring von deinen Damen aus.
> 
> Man DU kannst ja Angeln.......ich Staune.
> 
> Grüssle CD



Man/n tut was man kann #c #c

Angeln kann ich nicht, aber ich nehme mir an Bord halt was mit, was es könnte ... :m :m :m

|wavey: Ich bringe denn Köder auch mit, ob sie dir watt gibt weiß ich nicht !! #c #c

Sie ist neu unter uns....halt mal deine Ohringe fest


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (30. September 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Moin Moin Mike,

wir können uns auch die Erlaubnisscheine selber am Donnerstag besorgen, bloss wo????

Geht das in Alte Fähr oder an einer Tankstelle ????

Grüssle CD


----------



## BenHST (30. September 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

früher wars mal an der total tankstelle... ist aber leider nich mehr. bei andy ( wasserstraße ) oder oben lüderhagen bei ziese


----------



## Reisender (30. September 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Moin Moin Mike,
> 
> wir können uns auch die Erlaubnisscheine selber am Donnerstag besorgen, bloss wo????
> 
> ...



Schreib mal Peter (Mecki) an, der weiß wo man die Scheine bekommt !! Ansonsten sende einfach die Daten zu ihn !! :m


----------



## Reisender (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Alle die  eine Berechtigungskarte (auch Fischfanggarantieschein) für Bodden und Ostsee brauchen, können diese im*  Hol Über in Altefähr erwerben.* 

Das ist die Hafenkneipe :vik::vik::vik:

Also alles im Lot.....:m:m:m:m


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Oh Man Mike (auch Fischfanggarantieschein) für Bodden und Ostsee gibt es jetzt* 
auch noch  im  Hol Über in Altefähr zu erwerben.* 

Das ist die Hafenkneipe :vik::vik::vik:

Also alles im Lot.....:m:m:m:m




Du hast aber auch an alles gedacht, Du Schelm.:g


----------



## Reisender (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Klar haben wir an alles gedacht.....schließlich möchte ich auch mal was fangen !! :m :m :m

Heute war ich wieder raus aufs Meer !!
Mit meinem Kollegen Sven :vik: :vik:


----------



## Reisender (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Und wieder Aktuell !!

   :m :m

Gemeldet: 33
Grieche:   33
Boote:       6
Angelscheine: 7
Bootschein:   2-3
Nicht Angeln: 5


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Mike ein Petri von mir, schöne Fische ALTER FEHMARANER.

Warst wieder am Staberhuk unterwegs ????#t#6


----------



## Reisender (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Mike ein Petri von mir, schöne Fische ALTER FEHMARANER.
> 
> Warst wieder am Staberhuk unterwegs ????#t#6



Nein, ich war auf den Familien-Fang-Gründen :m :m

Staberhuk ist einfach zu überlaufen...lauter Boote.
Da Quetschen wir uns nicht auch noch dazwischen....#d


----------



## dickerchen (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

So wir 3 Muchti (Marco), ich (Marko) und unser Spipper (uerchen Jan) und seine Christine sind auch am Start. 

Die blaue Schönheit #6 liegt auch schon in Altefähr :vik:

Die 2 kommen aber erst so gegen 10 Uhr in Altefähr an & ich so gegen 19 Uhr (ich muss noch arbeiten :c)


----------



## Reisender (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Wie immer...der Chef kommt zum schluß an !! :m :m

Habt ihr das Boot schon einer Taufe unterzogen ??? |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## dickerchen (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> ......Habt ihr das Boot schon einer Taufe unterzogen ??? |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


 seit dem es schwimmt - JEDEN TAG - :vik:


----------



## Montanahst (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

*WINDVORHERSAGE FREITAG-SONNTAG*


http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/marina_alte_faehr&wf_cmp=7


----------



## Küchenbulle (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Ach watt is datt schön, 
hier große Fische mal zu seh´n.
Ohne Boot, nur vom Ufer aus
holt man kaum die großen raus.
Will ich den Hecht in Größe seh´n,
muss ich wohl zum Fischer geh´n.
In feinem Sud, nach Pommern Art
wird er dann bei mir gegart.

Ich freue mich auf Freitag und schiele mit Argwohn auf das Wetter. :-(((#d

Gruß der Küchenbulle#c


----------



## blinkerkatze (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

na das ist nicht so das man immer nur fische von boot fängt.
es gibt im strelasund schöne uferangelstellen.


----------



## BenHST (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

der wind wird bestimmt nerven. ab welcher stärke gibs keine leihboote mehr?


----------



## Reisender (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*



BenHST schrieb:


> der wind wird bestimmt nerven. ab welcher stärke gibs keine leihboote mehr?



 So wie es aussieht, brauchen wir keine Leihboote !!      Wir werden sehen...hatten schon öfters etwas Wind, aber man kann ausweichen, und auch Zander und Barsche gehen !!


----------



## Reisender (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*



Reisender schrieb:


> Und wieder Aktuell !!
> 
> :m :m
> 
> ...


  Neuer stand....da Sputnik Arbeiten muß !! Sein Chef hat sich die Schulter gebrochen..!!


----------



## Mecki (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

was für‘n Wind? Das bisschen ist doch nicht der Rede wert. Wenn es bei den 3-5 Windstärken bleibt, gibt es kein Problem. Wir sind doch alle Seefest.  Oder???


----------



## Montanahst (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*



Mecki schrieb:


> was für‘n Wind? Das bisschen ist doch nicht der Rede wert. Wenn es bei den 3-5 Windstärken bleibt, gibt es kein Problem. Wir sind doch alle Seefest. Oder???


 
:q:q#6:q:q


----------



## Reisender (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Die ersten Jungs sind schon vor Ort und Angeln !!  Morgen um 02.30 Uhr werde ich hier Starten...schnell noch eine Mitfahrerin einsammeln und dann gegen Rügen !!  Es gibt genug Ecken, wo man auch im ruhigen fischen kann....


----------



## inselkandidat (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Hallo ihr Raubfischer, ist eine Teilnahme noch möglich?


----------



## Reisender (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*



inselkandidat schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Raubfischer, ist eine Teilnahme noch möglich?



  Immer ist eine Teilnahme möglich.....wann willst du kommen ??


----------



## inselkandidat (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Ich schaffe es erst Sonnabendmorgen...wann wollt ihr aufs Wasser? Muss ich mir ein Boot leihen?


----------



## dickerchen (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Ich hoffe mal das meine Mutter morgen nich auch noch zum Doc muß, dann starte ich so gegen halb 8, brauche ca. 2 Stunden bis Altefähr. 

Ich meld mich aber heute noch einmal, jetzt wird erstmal Saisonende gefeiert #g und morgen Raubfisch Saisonanfang :#2: - :vik:


----------



## Reisender (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*



inselkandidat schrieb:


> Ich schaffe es erst Sonnabendmorgen...wann wollt ihr aufs Wasser? Muss ich mir ein Boot leihen?



  Neee, Boot mußt du dir nicht leihen.... Das ist unterschiedlich, wann wir fahren...die eine früher die anderen später !!  Aber wenn du bei 8-9 Uhr am Hafen bist.....dann bist du schon gut dabei !! Da ist fast immer einer von uns im Hafen...ansonsten schaust du einfach in der Hafenkneipe rein und fragst einfach wer zum Cup gehört !!


----------



## inselkandidat (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Das höhrt sich gut an! Würde auch mit zum Griechen kommen, soll lecker sein und ich war noch nie da! Fals noch Bedarf an gps oder Echolot besteht, könnte ich noch mitbringen.


----------



## Reisender (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*



inselkandidat schrieb:


> Das höhrt sich gut an! Würde auch mit zum Griechen kommen, soll lecker sein und ich war noch nie da! Fals noch Bedarf an gps oder Echolot besteht, könnte ich noch mitbringen.



  Grieche...ist Notiert !! Jep, der ist lecker und genug Platz haben wir auch !! Boh...das weiß ich nun wirklich nicht...aber lass es mal zu Hause !!   Gemeldet:  Gemeldet: 32 Grieche: 32 Boote: 6 Angelscheine: 7 Bootschein: 2-3 Nicht Angeln: 5


----------



## Reisender (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

So...ich bin weg bis morgen in Altefähr !!


----------



## fusionator (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

und schon was raus gezogen|bigeyes


----------



## BenHST (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

paar hechte konnten wir schon landen  wenn ich das wetter draußen sehe wird mir schlecht ;O--_-_


----------



## Reisender (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Wir sind hart nehmen.....raus und fangen !!

Das bischen Hagel...und er kleine Schneesturm ..... Hechte Barsche sind unser ziel !!


----------



## blinkerkatze (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

die meisten haben abgesagt für heute. was auch eine richtge entscheidung war wenn ich jetzt mal ein blick auf das wetterradar gemacht habe.
ich war noch in altefähr da war schon heftig regen mit wind um die 4-5 und so mit ist auch die strömung im wasser entsprechend. wir haben gestern auch nur gut gefangen weil ich dem strom ausgewichen bin. ich war mit zwei mädels und ein angler aus grimmen auf dem boot. das fangergebnis war die katrin h. hatte 2 hechte ich 2 hechte & 1 guten barsch, katrin n. 1 hecht und der jürgen 2 barsche.


----------



## Reisender (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Wetter war erste Sahne.....etwas Wind 2-3-4-5 und der Regen, der war die Granate !! Es kamen immer Schauer, die es in sich hatten !!!

Hecht gute 1 Meter....Verloren
Hecht 98 cm ....an Bord
Hecht 75 cm ....an Bord





Heute um 19.30 Uhr ist Treffen beim Griechen !!


----------



## BenHST (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

hat super spaß gemacht. danke an die organisation :vik:


----------



## blinkerkatze (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

So nun ist es vorbei das Angelwochenende mit dem 5 AB- Raubfischcup auf dem Strelasund. Ich denke es hat den etwa 30 Angler/inen viel Spass gemacht. Der erste Tag war noch von recht guten Wetter bestimmt nur die Fische wollten nicht so. Es wurden aber einige Hechte und ein paar Barsche gelandet. Am zweiten Tag hatte das schlechte Wetter mit Regen und starken Wind die meisten Angler von einer Ausfahrt abgehalten. Die wenigen die rausgefahren sind haben aber aber schöne Fische gelandet. Am Abend ging es dann zum Griechen nach Altefähr, es war ein schöner Abend mit doch reichlich Ouzo. So konnten einige am Sonntag ausnüchten und andere waren noch mal auf Fischjagt.


----------



## Montanahst (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

War ein tolles Wochenende bis auf das Wetter am Samstag aber es gibt nur die falschen Klamotten      .
Unser Boot hatte zusammengerechnet an den drei Tagen 14 Hechte + Aussteiger ohne Ende und Fehlbisse on Mass , 8 dicke Barsche 40+ und einen Zander (leider Untermaß).
Alles in allem wieder eine gelungene Veranstaltung und somit ein Lob an Jan,Mecki und dem Schlachtschiffveteran   .

Bin schon jetzt gespannt wie das nächste Jahr wird.

Fischreiche Grüße aus Stralsund an alle die teilgenommen haben.

Matze


----------



## raubfisch-ole (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Dem dicken würde ich auch gerne mal in die Augen fassen! Solche Griffe gehören nicht in die Öffentlichkeit!!! Trotzdem petri zu eurer gelungenen Veranstaltung.


----------



## Mecki (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

So Angelfreunde,

Der 5.Raubfisch-Cup ist zu ende. 27 Angler haben sich zum Raubfischen getroffen. Es wurden in den 3 Tagen insgesamt 61 Esox  und 15 Barsche gefangen. Am Sonnabendabend beim gemütlichen Beisammensein im Athos Altefähr haben wir dann ein paar Präsente an die bis dahin besten Angler übergeben. Der größte Esox war 1.05m und wurde vom Angelfreund Semrau gelandet. Die beste Anglerin war K. Heldt mit einem Esox von 0,84m. Anschließend haben wir lecker gegessen und gut getrunken. Ich hoffe es hat wieder allen Angelfreunden gefallen und hoffe, dass wir uns das nächste Jahr wiedersehen.

An dieser Stelle möchten wir uns beim Restaurant ATHOS für das leckere Essen und dem Angelfachmarkt ANGELSERVICE Stralsund für die tollen Preise  recht herzlich bedanken.

bis zum 6.Raubfisch-Cup wünsche ich allen Gesundheit und ein dickes Petri Heil
Mecki


----------



## SundRäuber (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*



raubfisch-ole schrieb:


> Dem dicken würde ich auch gerne mal in die Augen fassen! Solche Griffe gehören nicht in die Öffentlichkeit!!! Trotzdem petri zu eurer gelungenen Veranstaltung.



Da musst Du Dich  wohl noch bisl  gedulden.Der Herr Z.  ist  noch nicht  so  tot wie der  abgebildete  Hecht.An dieser Stelle noch lange  Gesundheit Gerhard.

Lg  vom Sundräuber


----------



## BenHST (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*



SundRäuber schrieb:


> Da musst Du Dich  wohl noch bisl  gedulden.Der Herr Z.  ist  noch nicht  so  tot wie der  abgebildete  Hecht.An dieser Stelle noch lange  Gesundheit Gerhard.
> 
> Lg  vom Sundräuber



ne das stimmt, dafür hat er noch zu gut gefangen ;D ich frag mich was du geschrieben hättest wenn er den anusgriff gemacht hätte #6
von mir auch nochmal ein fettes danke. nächstes jahr gehts wieder los


----------



## Mecki (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Hier die 1. Bilder vom Cup.


----------



## Reisender (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Momentan, kann ich noch keine Bilder laden, da ich einen fehler im Program bei mir habe !!  Und ich hoffe auch, das unser Dicker noch ewig Leben wird !!


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Jungs dat war wieder ein super WE, mit allem was das Anglerherz braucht oder auch nicht.(Wetter)

Waren am Sonntag nochmal auf dem Bodden und konnten 6 schöne Hechte von 75-93 cm verhaften und das bei dem Traumhaften Wetter mit hunderten ziehenden Kranichen.

Wir kommen wieder.

Grüssle CD und Crew


----------



## Reisender (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Hiermit möchte ich mich im Namen der NaKuKuKi-Stiftung bei allen Spendern auf dem 5. Norddeutschen-Raubfisch-Cup 2011 bedanken :bier: Bei einer kleinen Vorstellung der Stiftung, ging ein Sektkühler von mir durch die Reihen der FÄNGER und :nixfisch: mit der Bitte etwas Kleingeld in den selber zu legen. :winke: :winke:  Nach dem Zählen der Spenden, war das Ergebnis satte 110€  http://nakukuki-stiftung.blog.plan-stiftungszentrum.de/  Die Spenden wurden am Montag in sichere Hände gegeben, die es am Samstag Persönlich dem Stiftungs-Gründer Heinz Dalock in Bar ausgehändigen wird. :fishing1: :fishing1: :fishing1:  Vielen Dank all meinen Angelfreunden und Angelfreundinnen nebst Gästen und Kindern.


----------



## dickerchen (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Es war wie immer ein super Wochenende, das Wetter war zwar nicht optimal aber was solls, Anglerin #6 und Angler sind hart in nehmen. :vik:

Konnte zwar wegen der Arbeit erst am Freitagabend da sein, aber auch das hat sich gelohnt, der Grieche in Altefähr ist wirklich #6  

Der Samstag war vom Wetter her eine Katastrophe, Sturm, Starkregen und sogar Hagel, alles war dabei. Trotzdem gab es reichlich Fisch. 

Dafür hat uns der Sonntag für alles entschädigt. Bei Kaiserwetter hat uns unser Skipper mit seiner guten Gewässerkenntnisse wieder einmal gezeigt was auf dem Strelasund möglich ist. Klick 

Ich jedenfalls freu mich schon auf das 6. Raubfischtreffen :q und möchte mich auch noch einmal bei Peter (Mecki), Jan, Maik (Reisender) und dem Stralsunder Angeltreff für die Organisation sowie den vielen Preise bedanken.


----------



## Reisender (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Nettes kleines Video hat ihr da eingestellt   http://angeln-nord-ost.blogspot.com/2011/10/super-hechtlandung.html   Petri Jan


----------



## HD4ever (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

sauber !! 
das war ja ein gelungenes und auch erfolgreiches Treffen #6#6


----------



## dickerchen (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

@ Jörg

warst du vor 14 Tagen nicht auch auf dem Kubitzer Bodder, im Schwedenstrom ? Wenn ja wie war deine Ausbeute ?


----------



## HD4ever (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

nee .... leider nicht #d
war da auf den tollen Gewässern bisher leider noch nicht


----------



## dickerchen (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2011*

Na dann muß es wohl ein Schwesterschiff geben, zumindestens mit dem gleichen Namen |bigeyes

Kannst ja nächstes Jahr mal versuchen dabei zu sein :q


----------

